# Getting a picture onto my posts



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

does anyone know how to get a picture to appear of my car when i put a post on. I.E NOW

Thanks

Carl


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Open a photobucket account, upload your pics, them copy the image code (appears when you hover over the photo, and paste into your post

Simple


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, I given you instructions once, check your other post. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, as i said new to this bloggy thing.


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

right let's see if this works


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Carl, Excellent, nice looking TT. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats how mine once looked 

changed a bit now


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys. Are there any cruises coming up soon that you guys are attending?

I want to start doing some little Mods to my car ASAP!

Hope to hear from you

Carl


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

brucey1985 said:


> Thanks for all your help guys. Are there any cruises coming up soon that you guys are attending?
> 
> I want to start doing some little Mods to my car ASAP!
> 
> ...


Have a look in the events section


----------

